# A Tribute to a horse that changed my life forever



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Very nice! Sorry for your loss. It hurts for a long time doesn't it?
Hope you have a happy day today!


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hiya thanks, yes it does hurt for a very long time. Later I'll be going to see my horse I have now, he helps to stop the pain, although even he can't stop it completely
Thank you for replying and thank you for your heart warming and kinda words, means a lot
Princess42


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

You are so blessed to have loved a horse so deeply ... and he was blessed to be loved by you.

My heart horse died in 1994 at age 31 and I still cry when I talk about it. Only horse people understand.

*hugs*


----------



## topcatben (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey, you will always have the good memories of Sonny with you and remember him always. He wouldn't want you be upset and crying on your own isn't good, he probably meant a lot to others around you too, so share your grief and talk about the good things with Sonny. RIP


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for your lovely replys it means a lot, Sonny would be very grateful if he could see this now
Princess42
X


----------

